# Focal Cub2 is broken!!



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey all-

As you all know, Tweeter is going out of business. Actually my local store is now closed for good. I stopped by over the weekend to look for some furniture / av racks, but ended up buying a Focal Cub2 Subwoofer. The only reason I bought it was because they sold it to me for $20 since the thing doesn't work. I figured I would get it fixed and still pay much less than retail. I've tried to take it apart to see if anything looks out of the ordinary, but I haven't had any luck. All I know is that it blows a fuse every time I plug it in. 

Does anyone have a good suggestion on where I can send it in to get fixed. The guy at Tweeter said the thing is still under warranty, but I'm assuming that won't work for me since I didn't buy it new. But out of curiosity, how would I try to claim it under warranty? I'm familiar with the Focal brand to some degree, but never knew it was so hard finding a US website or a list of US dealers. I can't even find a USA phone number or e-mail address to try to contact them with. And I don't know of any local Focal dealers now that Tweeter is gone (I live in Greenville, SC).

Any suggestions??

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The U.S. website for Focal is called Focal America. There is a dealer locator and contact information.

http://www.focal-america.com/

Is there anyway you can swap out the sub and test the amp with another driver to see if it blows the fuse? If it doesn't blow the fuse then the problem would be with the driver. There's a Focal Cub2 driver on e-Bay for $33.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Focal-Cub2-Sub-...oryZ3276QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

